# Stowa Airman meets Damasko DA 36



## george88 (Jul 6, 2007)

Which one do you guys like best and why?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

No competition, the Stowa. If you like the Flieger style then go for something that looks as close to original as possible.

The Damasko looks a little like a Sinn, and in that competition I'd take the Sinn. Not that I'm dissing Damasko, they have some nice watches in their collection, but against a Stowa? Forget about it... :-d


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 10, 2007)

I like them both, but I would choose the Stowa. I do like the DA36, though. I'd really like to get one, eventually; I love the dial, and I'd like to test the ice hardened case.


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi George,
It's like comparing apples to pastries. I really like 'em both, but I'll take apples if I have to choose one or the other.

The DA 36 has the best solid hands in the biz, most easy to read dial in the biz, handy day-date movement, screw-down crown, wonderful bead-blasted, hardened case - it also has the best mediocre lume of any watch in its price-class.

The Stowa is my preference any day, all day.

Glen


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, the question which to chose - Stowa Airman or Damasko 36 never came up here.



















Both are worth to be part of any collection. I would chose always chose the DA 36 (and the DC 56) over a Sinn if it come to theit case hardening technologies. However I own a Sinn 103 (Valjoux 7760) and 903 (Lemania powered).










I also pulled the trigger on the Archimede PO because of the inhouse case and Junghans movement. A Laco is still missing.

To each his own :-d


----------



## Garnaal (Jan 30, 2009)

Tough choice, they're both really awesome. Especially like the blue and the yellow hands. They really provide a nice twist to the clean design.

I've ordered the Stowa but the Damasko is certainly on the wishlist.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello,

For me it would be the Damasko, I like the Dial design better, the crown and guard, and I do like the day/date feature which for me even if the Stowa had this I would pick the DA36 and the Yellow second is nice touch IMO.

So tough you have to decide which to wear and may I add just send them to me for oh say a month and I will help you decide which I might give more wrist time to, haha.

take care,
Dan


----------



## mph57 (Nov 20, 2006)

Last year I actually made a decision between both those watches to use at work....In the end, I went with the Damasko. I really don't have too many watches so I tend to wear them as much as I can rather then collect. I thought both watches were really nice, but in the end I didn't think the Stowa would hold up as well as the Damasko at work. As an airline pilot, for some reason, the watches that I wear on the flight deck have always ended up looking rather scratched and beaten up and I was convinced that the Stowa would probably end up looking just like my previous watches....so I took a pass on it.

The Damasko features which appealed to me were the day/date function, the hardened case, and the anti-magnetic inner case. And the watch still looks new after flying 15-18 days per month. Nothing against the Stowa...nice Fleiger look and all but it just didn't suit my flying needs as well as the Damasko. However, for any coat and tie occasion which I might attend, I only wear my Stowa Marine Original..which I think is another great Stowa product!


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

mph57 said:


> Last year I actually made a decision between both those watches to use at work....In the end, I went with the Damasko. I really don't have too many watches so I tend to wear them as much as I can rather then collect. I thought both watches were really nice, but in the end I didn't think the Stowa would hold up as well as the Damasko at work. As an airline pilot, for some reason, the watches that I wear on the flight deck have always ended up looking rather scratched and beaten up and I was convinced that the Stowa would probably end up looking just like my previous watches....so I took a pass on it.
> 
> The Damasko features which appealed to me were the day/date function, the hardened case, and the anti-magnetic inner case. And the watch still looks new after flying 15-18 days per month. Nothing against the Stowa...nice Fleiger look and all but it just didn't suit my flying needs as well as the Damasko. However, for any coat and tie occasion which I might attend, I only wear my Stowa Marine Original..which I think is another great Stowa product!


Excellent post. :-!


----------



## george88 (Jul 6, 2007)

Well, this is why i have both as well. 
I have had Sinn 103, but got 861 Speedy indtead [ half way thinking getting 103 back].


----------



## Todd5851 (Dec 12, 2006)

Both watches are terrific. The dial layout and overall quality of my Airman was fantastic. I only wished it had AR coating.

Having owned both I would give the nod to the Damasko.
The Damasko gives me day/date, AR coating, and a virtually scratch proof case. If it had a better lume it would be near perfect!

Either piece is enjoyable to own and a great addition to anyone's collection.


----------



## Wile (Oct 30, 2008)

They are both really nice watches and I like them but I couldn't compare them. Stowa is classy original flieger and the Damasko has a fresh look with a retro flavor of course. It's like old Mini Cooper vs. BMW Mini :-d

I would take both. Damasko could be my every day watch, but I'd spare Stowa for weekend use ;-) Maybe some day that comes true!


----------



## Ax (Feb 3, 2007)

Id take the Stowa for a historic connection in the collection or for playing dress up and the Damasko for anything else. Dont dress up much and do prefer a light dial for that mostly but I sport my Damasko while bouldering, on a wet night out or while in my evil villian lab and it still looks brand spanking new!

Ok, while the evil villian part is untrue and i do somewhat fancy the looks of the Stowa and have been eyeing them out, I do believe I get more use out of the Damasko then I would the Stowa


----------



## Cursor (Jun 22, 2008)

mph57 said:


> Last year I actually made a decision between both those watches to use at work....In the end, I went with the Damasko. I really don't have too many watches so I tend to wear them as much as I can rather then collect. I thought both watches were really nice, but in the end I didn't think the Stowa would hold up as well as the Damasko at work. As an airline pilot, for some reason, the watches that I wear on the flight deck have always ended up looking rather scratched and beaten up and I was convinced that the Stowa would probably end up looking just like my previous watches....so I took a pass on it.
> 
> The Damasko features which appealed to me were the day/date function, the hardened case, and the anti-magnetic inner case. And the watch still looks new after flying 15-18 days per month. Nothing against the Stowa...nice Fleiger look and all but it just didn't suit my flying needs as well as the Damasko. However, for any coat and tie occasion which I might attend, I only wear my Stowa Marine Original..which I think is another great Stowa product!


+1-->We made exactly the same decision for the same reasons. Except that I work in an office and not a flight deck. I love my Damasko, and my poor Rado diver isn't getting any wrist time anymore.


----------



## george88 (Jul 6, 2007)

In the wild


----------



## andy tims (May 21, 2008)

Whilst the Stowa is nice (except the crown IMHO) I'll go with the DA36 as I prefer the whole design, it has a day/date display & the case is hardened.


----------



## Hansch99 (Oct 3, 2008)

I had a similar decision to make and went with the Stowa. I don't think you can go wrong with either, but the yellow second hand on the Damasko killed it for me.


----------



## Panzer (Jan 31, 2009)

I prefer the Stowa Airman for its simplistic and yet elegant dail. It is also more affordable and the wait time is not too long. Just ordered one and eagerly waiting for my 1st Flieger watch to arrive. b-)


----------



## calgaryeyedoc (Dec 22, 2007)

*Is there AR coating on the STOWA?*

I dont have either watch, but I placed my name on the list to get a STOWA Original Airman. I prefer the dial and overall general appearance to the Damasko. I may cancel that order if I open the wallet for the GO Navigator Pilot Panodate.

There is a big drawback to the Stowa however. Folks, look at the dial. The STOWA appears rather milky, but the Damasko looks more black and vivid. Thanks to the AR coating. I REALLY REALLY wish that STOWA had AR o|

As far as I know the STOWA I ordered doesnt have AR.


----------



## george88 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Is there AR coating on the STOWA?*



calgaryeyedoc said:


> I dont have either watch, but I placed my name on the list to get a STOWA Original Airman. I prefer the dial and overall general appearance to the Damasko. I may cancel that order if I open the wallet for the GO Navigator Pilot Panodate.
> 
> There is a big drawback to the Stowa however. Folks, look at the dial. The STOWA appears rather milky, but the Damasko looks more black and vivid. Thanks to the AR coating. I REALLY REALLY wish that STOWA had AR o|
> 
> As far as I know the STOWA I ordered doesnt have AR.


 IMHO Double AR would kill the whole idea of getting watch as original as it could be.But thats the my case[ no logo, no date]. You should look at Mark XV . Near mint could be had at around 2k.


----------



## george88 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Is there AR coating on the STOWA?*

It would look like that


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Is there AR coating on the STOWA?*

I have the DA37 and Stowa Airman. Both are superb, with the Stowa having more class and the Damasko having more function. The Stowa is a watch with real delicacy and poise, but it masks a real workhorse (Like a WWII fighter plane) whereas the Damasko is all modern and functional (Like the Eurofighter). All IMHO of course, but both are keepers for me! :-!


----------



## WinWord10 (Dec 12, 2007)

Easy choice for me- the Damasko. 

I have owned a Stowa Airman and currently own a Damasko DA 37 (serial no.0003 b-)). They are both excellent watches, but I ended up selling the Stowa because I wanted something that I could wear daily without worrying too much about damage. The Damasko has a much more rugged case and as previously mentioned, also has useful innovations such as the gasket system and anti-magnetic cage. The day and date functions are icing on the cake. |>

The Marine Original is Stowa's best watch imo, and although it's not a Flieger watch, it's worth strong consideration if you're looking for a sub-$1,000 Stowa.


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

wile said:


> they are both really nice watches and i like them but i couldn't compare them. Stowa is classy original flieger and the damasko has a fresh look with a retro flavor of course. It's like old mini cooper vs. Bmw mini :-d
> 
> i would take both. Damasko could be my every day watch, but i'd spare stowa for weekend use ;-) maybe some day that comes true!


+1


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

No contest. 

Damasko DA 36.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I 've got a DA 37 which will be on its way to a new owner as soon as I get around to selling it, and a DA 36. I missed the classical flieguhr style look after I sold my Archimede Pilot M to fund the purchase of a Sinn 656.
There is room in every collection for both watches, as long as finances allow it.


----------



## pablo303 (Sep 8, 2011)

yet another meeting of this type ;-)


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Both are stunning. Contemplated the Airman. I had an MO so I ordered a DA36 to try Damasko this time. Maybe I'll try the Airman at some point in the future. Don't see how you could go wrong with either watch


----------



## pablo303 (Sep 8, 2011)

well to tell the truth, after receiving the Stowa 2 days ago I am really attached to this watch and had to leave Damasko in the box for a while. I missed the classic pilot style, I thought about IWC Mark XV or XVI for a while, then about Speedbird III, but didn't think a moment when saw a good offer for this Stowa. Because of it's look Stowa seems to be more proper for some official occasions while Damasko being unbeatable for outdoor, travelling etc. Anyways both are great watches for different occasions, so I will keep them both, at least for some time ;-)


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I thought about an IWC too for awhile but then decided to go with a couple Stowa's instead. For the price of one IWC I can have 2 Stowas and 1 Damasko 



pablo303 said:


> well to tell the truth, after receiving the Stowa 2 days ago I am really attached to this watch and had to leave Damasko in the box for a while. I missed the classic pilot style, I thought about IWC Mark XV or XVI for a while, then about Speedbird III, but didn't think a moment when saw a good offer for this Stowa. Because of it's look Stowa seems to be more proper for some official occasions while Damasko being unbeatable for outdoor, travelling etc. Anyways both are great watches for different occasions, so I will keep them both, at least for some time ;-)


----------



## keegan (Dec 2, 2008)

If I could only have one, I would choose the Damasko. The indestructible case is incredible, and invaluable when wearing the watch almost every day. Not a scratch in 5 years!! I love the day/date (was a requirement). You can swap bands and make it wearable for almost any occasion. I could go on... 

But they are very different watches. I have a Baumuster B on order for that very reason. One is a tool watch, the other a historic homage. I agree, get both! 

But if I could only have one watch, it would be and was for about 5 years, the Damasko.


----------



## celtics1984 (Jun 15, 2010)

I thought my damasko D36 would never leave my wrist after owning for 1 year. I received my Stowa baumuster B 2801 a month ago and it has not left my wrist.


----------



## george88 (Jul 6, 2007)

well, truth is - you can always dress up Stowa, not so much DA36. I have had DA 36, DA37, DA56 and loved them very much, but Stowa was on my wrist most of the time .


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a DA 36 Black on the way 
I also bought a croco strap for my Stowa Flieger A.


----------



## Loveletter (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi, I'm bringing up this thread again..
I'm currently trying to decide my next watch between the two.

I currently own a Tissot Le Locle as a dress watch, and I'm finding a more casual watch with a black dial.
I have a preference of German watches since they are very well made, and I'm finally making a decision between these two.

I understand the pros and cons of each watch, and I think I'm a bit more to the Stowa because it's cheaper and has a more elegant look.
However, I appreciate the robustness and technology of the Damasko very much and I don't think I'll regret having it either.

What do you think? Which watch do you prefer and what would the reason be?


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

Loveletter said:


> Hi, I'm bringing up this thread again..
> I'm currently trying to decide my next watch between the two.
> 
> I currently own a Tissot Le Locle as a dress watch, and I'm finding a more casual watch with a black dial.
> ...


If I was in your situation, I'd get the Damasko.
Since you've already got your dress watch covered, the Damasko will do a good job in being your casual "beater".


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Loveletter said:


> Hi, I'm bringing up this thread again..
> I'm currently trying to decide my next watch between the two.
> 
> I currently own a Tissot Le Locle as a dress watch, and I'm finding a more casual watch with a black dial.
> ...


The Damasko hands down... for all of the reasons that you already know about. Not to mention the fact that there's actual manufacturing involved with the Damasko as they produce their own cases, crowns, etc.

No comparison between the two when you compare features of each watch dollar for dollar. Many offer an homage like the Stowa. NOBODY offers the patented innovations that only Damasko can/does.

Spend the few extra dollars now for way more engineering, then save up and get a less expensive homage than the Stowa's version later (there are quite a number of great ones out there).


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Can't help, owned both.


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

If you appreciate tool watches, I think you will love the DA36. I do, and I do.


----------



## jamescc (Sep 8, 2013)

CM HUNTER said:


> Many offer an homage like the Stowa. NOBODY offers the patented innovations that only Damasko can/does.
> 
> Spend the few extra dollars now for way more engineering, then save up and get a less expensive homage than the Stowa's version later (there are quite a number of great ones out there).


As I'm getting back into watches I've noticed this too. A number of watches have the Stowa look. For me, I'd love the Damasko if they removed / changed the logo but might have to pull the trigger and just deal with it. Want a watch I don't have to think about. Also, the Stowa, looks great but don't like the sort of vintage look it has but then the hands are outlined in blue - just a personal taste thing.


----------

